# middle tn



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

derby results
1 van egen
2 voigt
3 sonny free
4 van egen
rj van egen


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Jason,

Do you know which dog was #2??

Do you have Jams?

Russ


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

How was the weather there?

kg


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

Few sprinkles, but rain is supposed to be heavy tomorrow!!! Over all nice day!!!


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

Open started with 72 and there are 36 back to second series. Didn't hear much about it other than it was a tight test. Gene


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

Very tight triple, two retired and not extremely long. Looks like they got answers!!!


----------



## Matt G (Nov 4, 2004)

Russ said:


> Jason,
> 
> Do you know which dog was #2??
> 
> ...


Dog #25 - "Jacki"


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Matt G said:


> Russ said:
> 
> 
> > Jason,
> ...


Thanks Matt. Congragulations to Jean Wu and her Choco dog.


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

BIG CONGRATS TO Jean, Jacki, Don Gillingham, Jacki's breeder, Ray Voight, Dave & Paulette Rorem for getting that breeding done and Walker, Jacki's sire. 

WooHoo Derby 2nd on a 19 month old chocolate bitch.   

John
________
marijuana dispensaries


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Jimmie Darnell wins the Open with Cane new FC.

Jimmie Darnell gets 2nd in Am. with Diamond new AFC.

Congrats on the great weekend


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

John, I was watching the results. I thought, well it's either John's dog or Deb's dog. Ray was only handling two derby pups. Congrats. Hope this get's a few girls your way. Talk to you later, Mike

ps. I'm still waiting to hear how the Northwest trial is going, the Star pups. Also, waiting to hear about that bitch I was thinking about buying, she's running the Tennessee Q this weekend.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Q results

1 Max / Terry Pitts
2 Anna / James Arms
3 Chief / Jason Needham
4 Lucky / Jason Flemming
RJ Chance / Chris Wix

Not Sure of the Jams.... Congrats to Chris Wix Chance also made it to the water Blind in his first Am at 2 yrs. old....


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Jason E. said:


> Q results
> 
> 1 Max / Terry Pitts
> 2 Anna / James Arms
> ...


Way to go Chris and Chance!!

Aaron


----------



## L Magee (May 12, 2005)

What a weedend for the Darnell team! Way to go Jimmie.

Congrats to Terry Pitts/ Jason & Chris in the "Q".

Anyone know the other placements in the open?


----------



## Matt G (Nov 4, 2004)

Big congrats to the "Gate 11 crew" for the Q placements. Pat on the back to James Armes for getting his first dog QAA'd.

Big Thanks to Dave and Martha Kress for their efforts in making the trial happen!


----------



## SD Lab (Mar 14, 2003)

Congrats to Roger Weller and Max for qualifying for the National open as well with the 2nd place in the open


----------



## Mark Chase (Jul 24, 2003)

*Way to go Chad!!*

Big Congrats to Chad Baker. His dog Louie won the derby and a 3rd place in the amateur with Grady. A great weekend!!


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Congrats to Chad!


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

Congrats to Chad Baker!! Great Job & Keep It Up!!!

Marty


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Way to go Chad!!*



Mark Chase said:


> Big Congrats to Chad Baker. His dog Louie won the derby and a 3rd place in the amateur with Grady. A great weekend!!


Congrats Chad. I knew it was just a matter of time. Keep it up.

Frank


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

*Amateur Results*

1st Fred Campo -- Tiger
2nd Jimmie Darnell -- Diamond
3rd Chad Baker -- Grady
4th Dick Kaiser -- Rudy
RJ Gwen Jones -- Tyra Banks
Jams Dick Kaiser -- Rae
Dave Kress --Hustle
Dick Kaiser -- Rose


----------



## flatcreek (Jun 27, 2005)

Congrats on the RJ Gwen. Tyra is the best looking female I have ever seen.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

I might be wrong, but I think this was Dave Kress' first all-age finish!

ATTABOY, DAVE!!!!!  

kg


----------



## Russell Archer (Jul 8, 2004)

Congrats to TEAM Van Engen and Chris Ledford for another successful weekend.

Thanks to the Middle Tenn. Club for putting on a very nice trial in some tough weather conditions. A lot of good people and good food.


----------



## ASH (Jun 9, 2005)

Way to go Dave, Marty & Hustle on the Jam

Anne


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

*MTARC*

Thank you Keith and it is close to the first, the 2nd AKC all-age finish. Very happy to be standing in the end!

Also recieved a JAM in the Q with Faith. 

Very cold and wet here, many pitched in to help- it does take a village.
dave K


----------

